# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  sustanon 250

## artcien

round edges on label is fake

----------


## slimslim

Hey man this shit is a fake you say. A buddy of mine bought some he hasnt used it yet. His has sustanon not sustenon on the label is their a difference

----------

